# has anyone here used "Classical Music Only" website?



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

This is probably still the most popular youtube channel when it comes to classical music and I remember I discovered many popular classical pieces using it back when I became interested in classical music many years ago. I noticed they developed a website too https://classicalmusiconly.com/ (not commercial and doesn't even serve ads or any promotion). You can discover many works based on your taste (if you're into Romantic composers you get Romantic recommendations, if you star symphonies you get symphonies recommendations and so on), you can create your lists and listen to them via youtube and you can even listen to a random work via some magic button. I thought I should tell you that something like this exist since it offers a lot to anyone who loves classical music for free. I really don't know who's behind this but this is just an appreciation and recommendation thread for this great work.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, I just signed up for the website and I'm already exploring new music... thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

> You can discover many works based on your taste (if you're into Romantic composers you get Romantic recommendations, if you star symphonies you get symphonies recommendations and so on),


www.spotify.com has similar feature - they make a list of recommendations for music you should hear based on what you have listened to - the recommendations are often very good - almost as good as the recommendations I get on this forum!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

No. .


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Just perused it, but didn't sign up. It looks interesting, but I have little time to spare. I'd never heard of the 'classical music only' you tube channel and I listen to rather a lot of music on you tube.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 29, 2018)

I've just signed up to it. My first impression is it's a bit on the quiet side, in terms of frequency and variety of posts, but it has some nice features.


----------



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

@Steerpike it's more of a goodreads for classical music than a forum like here or /r/classicalmusic in reddit


----------

